# Watch out Fizzy... here comes Cooper! <Zoolander!>



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper was looking bored tonight so I got his favorite shirts out and we had a fashion show, ala Fizzy and his mum. Of course, any time I annoy my handsome little man, I must share.

Cooper sporting his Rockstar t-shirt that I washed and lost most of the "R" ... he hasn't forgiven me yet.










Next, we have Cooper showing off his playful side in this red and blue Spiderman-esque tee. This is one of his favorite shirts to wear on the weekends.

















Finally, we have Cooper getting ready for the country club in his Hip Doggie polo shirt in black with white accents. Do pay attention to his Calvin Klein-like pose.










Cooper says "how'd ya like that??"


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Cooper looks ultra handsome.  But poor Omakitty is going to have some lonely evenings now???  You can't expect him to stay in now 'cos all the lady chis around will be after him for a night out on the town now! :laughing4: :laughing8:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I love those pics!! he is so handsome :love4:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cooper looks great!!

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww cooper you little stunner dont let fizzy see he will be out buying more clothes lol!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh how handsome Cooper is. Love the Calvin Klein pose.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lol that was so funny! Loving the smart lil shirt!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cooper is quite the little model...right down to the models expressions LOL I love him in his polo shirt....so sophisticated !


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL he has been watching Zoolander! He's got the poses down pat!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Copper is too handsome. :drunken:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

he should hve his own fashion show about once a mouth


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Cooper is the ideal man ... funny and handsome!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Boy! That Cooper has it all, Looks, clothes, and personality! What more does a guy need???? :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi's spidey senses are tingling


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Darling little fashion show take a bow honey !!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper is such a good lookin fella!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The lil guy has great fashion sense _and_ great attitude. He's a natural! :wink: 

I just love it when he looks right into the camera. He doesn't even have red eye. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

He is just quite the model He looks so at ease


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> The lil guy has great fashion sense _and_ great attitude. He's a natural! :wink:
> 
> I just love it when he looks right into the camera. He doesn't even have red eye. :lol:


he has red eye... mommy takes it out so no one knows. But now you all do.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Those were really cute!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

LOL Zoolander! Ok Cooper, show us 'Blue Steel'!

Had a giggle about the Rockstar Tshirt with some of the R missing - poor Cooper, couldn't Mummy hand wash his delicates? :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Cooper has the look, for sure! Great pics!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

belladoggie said:


> LOL Zoolander! Ok Cooper, show us 'Blue Steel'!
> 
> Had a giggle about the Rockstar Tshirt with some of the R missing - poor Cooper, couldn't Mummy hand wash his delicates? :lol:


Heck, Mommy doesn't hand wash anything. :lol: I'm going to get some of those little things and glue them back on so he can make a complete statement.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

He looks super cute


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper looks so great  & handsome  

Fizzy says " hay cooper , me and you could go out to the pub sometime  a lad's night out dude 8) "


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > The lil guy has great fashion sense _and_ great attitude. He's a natural! :wink:
> ...


About 99% of the time when I take out Lily's red eye, it makes her eyes look all flat and lifeless. I end up deleting almost all of them.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Cooper looks so great  & handsome
> 
> Fizzy says " hay cooper , me and you could go out to the pub sometime  a lad's night out dude 8) "


Cooper says Willie should go too since he brings his own beer! :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wit wooo! quite the model!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Fizzys mum said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper looks so great  & handsome
> ...


Fizzy says ' ok guys , i'll bring the pizza and doughnuts '  

( fizzy also says he tends to call Cooper " cooper~man " is this ok with his mum ??? )


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cooper is such a handsome fella! I just love his chocolate color with his eyes they are way too cute! I love the polo shirt too! What a great model!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

[quote="Fizzys mum]Fizzy says ' ok guys , i'll bring the pizza and doughnuts '  

( fizzy also says he tends to call Cooper " cooper~man " is this ok with his mum ??? )[/quote]

It's okay with Cooper and Cooper's mum, as long as Fizzy doesn't mind Cooper calling him "Fizz-izzle"


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy says " that's cool ' cooper~man' I like to be called 'Fizzy D' & ' the fizz~mister' too  ( I'm not to keen on the sweet/cute names my mum often calls me though !!! :shock: :wink: )


----------

